# What Is Missing



## buddy3223 (Oct 27, 2015)

On this SB 9 is a collet closer that does not work.  It will tighten the collet but it will not release with handle.  It looks as if something is missing.  It was on the lathe when it was rescued from the scrap pile.  It looks as if someone had used it to cut small metal tubing as a piece was still in the collet that was on the machine.  I have rebuilt the lathe and this is the last item.  The closer was made by Hardinge and there was a Hardinge boring bar holder also on the lathe.  I  do not know if the closer was made for the SB because the brace arm has had an extension added. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 27, 2015)

You should adjust the collet so when you pull the handle away from the lathe it tightens the collet and you pull it to the lathe to loosen.


----------



## buddy3223 (Oct 27, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> You should adjust the collet so when you pull the handle away from the lathe it tightens the collet and you pull it to the lathe to loosen.


I tried that and when you get the collet close to your work piece there is not enough movement to lock.  In the collet shaft there are 2 groves that grub screws run in.  I am beginning to think that the draw bar may be too long.  Thanks for your help it has me stumped.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 27, 2015)

Note the two knurled jam nuts.  They've been adjusted many many times (wear on the pin holes) perhaps these were part of the adaptation, had to be adjusted for each part.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## buddy3223 (Oct 28, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> Note the two knurled jam nuts.  They've been adjusted many many times (wear on the pin holes) perhaps these were part of the adaptation, had to be adjusted for each part.  Just a suggestion.


I noticed that too, it looks like they used this to tighten drawbar to hold collet.  The two  areas that look like jam nuts seem to be one piece, but it makes no sense to have two sets of holes in them.  I will be trying to separate them later today. Thank you for your help, every bit helps.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 28, 2015)

Is there any markings on the collet closer? name, part #


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 28, 2015)

I think your missing a part? There's usually a cover cap on the spindle that the closer rides against. Most are locked on the spindle to keep the closer centered. Hard to tell but most that I've used and seen had one.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 9, 2015)

buddy3223 said:


> On this SB 9 is a collet closer that does not work.  It will tighten the collet but it will not release with handle.  It looks as if something is missing.  It was on the lathe when it was rescued from the scrap pile.  It looks as if someone had used it to cut small metal tubing as a piece was still in the collet that was on the machine.  I have rebuilt the lathe and this is the last item.  The closer was made by Hardinge and there was a Hardinge boring bar holder also on the lathe.  I  do not know if the closer was made for the SB because the brace arm has had an extension added. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


====================================
Take a look at the photos in this E-bay listing. Note that the tapered part, is mounted in the opposite direction from yours. You may just have to turn yours around, with the flange up against the 2 ring nuts. Adjusting the nuts, would then adjust the tension. --- John

http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...997089?hash=item2809e99de1:g:qJoAAOSw9mFWFyQC


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the full size pics , thumbnails not good


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok do you have the nose piece on the spindle or the taper insert in the spindle . If they aren't there it would explain the length problem, as we scratch our heads .


----------

